# Did I make the right choice?



## cyberpaull (Jan 14, 2012)

I was about to buy this 1959 Jaguar Mark II for $1000.00. It did not feel right. I kept looking at it and did not love it. Did I make the right choice?????


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 14, 2012)

Good intuition.


----------



## OBcollector (Jan 15, 2012)

cyberpaull said:


> I was about to buy this 1959 Jaguar Mark II for $1000.00. It did not feel right. I kept looking at it and did not love it. Did I make the right choice?????View attachment 37823





I certainly think so.


OBcollector


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm going to take this post at face value.

You did the right thing by walking.  This would have been an expensive piece of heartache.

To start: This is a frankenbike.  No Jag II in '59.  1959 was Jag IV.  These came with chrome tanks. No springers. Seat doesn't match, not a cheap seat to replace. With better snaps could likely pick this bike apart further. 

Nice parts, but not a correct build.  And I think a grand would be a bit pricey for even a complete and correct original of the Jaguar II or IV, unless it was really minty nice.

I have reference material available that you may find helpful in your quest for classic Schwinns.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 15, 2012)

As a rule of thumb...have any post late 50's middleweights ever surpassed $1,000.00?
I can't think of any, but not my genre either.
Chris


----------



## snickle (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow! The bikes you could get "besides that one" for 1,000 !! Even the 52 I bought from Tim was only $200 shipped! See my thread below.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 15, 2012)

The only two bikes that I can think of were a really nice white '59 Corvette--the person that bought it may be a member of this site--which I think went for about $1800 a couple of years ago if memory serves. The other may have been a 5 speed Corvette--but not for sure on this one. v/r Shawn


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 15, 2012)

Here you go for a jaw dropping price a few weeks back:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130618378522?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


It was nice and I hope the bidding was on the up and up. It is actually a 67 not a 59 as seller stated.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 15, 2012)

cyberpaull said:


> I was about to buy this 1959 Jaguar Mark II for $1000.00. It did not feel right. I kept looking at it and did not love it. Did I make the right choice?????View attachment 37823




Seems to me the fact that you didn't love it was reason enough to walk away.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jan 15, 2012)

Here's what a totally stock Radiant Blue 1959 Mark IV Jaguar is supposed to look like. This bike was restored by me last year with 100% period correct replacement parts. That also includes this correct for 1959 Italian made "CEV" brand battery operated headlight, as well as first generation bolt through block bow pedals.

Jim.


----------



## vincev (Jan 15, 2012)

You dodged an expensive bullet.That is not a thousand dollar bike in correct,original condition.If you look at the ebay bids on that gold Panther A***J seemed to kick the bid up.Maybe a friend of the seller? Anyway they caught a fish on this auction,lol


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 15, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> As a rule of thumb...have any post late 50's middleweights ever surpassed $1,000.00?
> I can't think of any, but not my genre either.
> Chris






Your right. I just really wanted a Jag. Glad I walked. Thanks


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 15, 2012)

Schwinndemonium said:


> Here's what a totally stock Radiant Blue 1959 Mark IV Jaguar is supposed to look like. This bike was restored by me last year with 100% period correct replacement parts. That also includes this correct for 1959 Italian made "CEV" brand battery operated headlight, as well as first generation bolt through block bow pedals.
> 
> Jim.




Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 15, 2012)

Where I live is over on the right side of my CABE name.
If your paying 1,000.00 for middleweights in CA, sounds like I'm in just the right place.
We have cable TV, unreal expectations, and buffoons here as well.
Chris


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 15, 2012)

The blue 1959 Jag IV is SICK!!!!

I would ride a middleweight if it was that one, nice job!!!


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 15, 2012)

greenephantom said:


> I'm going to take this post at face value.
> 
> You did the right thing by walking.  This would have been an expensive piece of heartache.
> 
> ...




Glad I walked also. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 15, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Where I live is over on the right side of my CABE name.
> If your paying 1,000.00 for middleweights in CA, sounds like I'm in just the right place.
> We have cable TV, unreal expectations, and buffoons here as well.
> Chris




I hope that buffoon remark was not aimed me. I new at this and learning as I'm going.  Prices here at the west coast seem much higher. Maybe because bikes heres are so much more in demand. When you go to the beaches around here you see a lot Baby Boomers on Vintage bikes.


----------



## OldRider (Jan 15, 2012)

That comment was not directed at you, Paul. You had enough smarts to walk away, you were NOT the buffoon


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 15, 2012)

cyberpaull said:


> I hope that buffoon remark was not aimed me. I new at this and learning as I'm going.  Prices here at the west coast seem much higher. Maybe because bikes heres are so much more in demand. When you go to the beaches around here you see a lot Baby Boomers on Vintage bikes.




No, I was not referring to you as a buffoon cyberpaull.
What I was refering to are some folks that I have come across that think they have a especially rare and expensive bicycle just because it is from the 70's or earlier and cannot be reasoned with to sell it at a fair market price.

I was not intending on thumbing my nose at middleweights either, it's just that they are newer and more prominent and in general do not have the value of older and hence rarer bicycles.
There are always exeptions and Schwinn is usually the highmark in this category.

With ebay, I am surprised that CA values are higher...why pay more locally when you can pay less and have it delivered to your doorstep? 
No doubt there is more demand out in CA as at least 1/2 of stuff I sell goes the the golden state.

Chris


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 16, 2012)

Schwinndemonium said:


> Here's what a totally stock Radiant Blue 1959 Mark IV Jaguar is supposed to look like. This bike was restored by me last year with 100% period correct replacement parts. That also includes this correct for 1959 Italian made "CEV" brand battery operated headlight, as well as first generation bolt through block bow pedals.
> 
> Jim.




agreed you made the right choice.  like the guy said above 1000 you could of gotten alot better and complete.  good call


----------



## silvercreek (Jan 16, 2012)

Schwinndemonium said:


> Here's what a totally stock Radiant Blue 1959 Mark IV Jaguar is supposed to look like. This bike was restored by me last year with 100% period correct replacement parts. That also includes this correct for 1959 Italian made "CEV" brand battery operated headlight, as well as first generation bolt through block bow pedals.
> 
> Jim.




How much you want for it?


----------



## vincev (Jan 16, 2012)

Heres my 1959 I picked up for $300.Not perfect but very nice.Good luck and dont quit looking.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 16, 2012)

vincev said:


> Heres my 1959 I picked up for $300.Not perfect but very nice.Good luck and dont quit looking.




Why can't I find deals like that?


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jan 17, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> How much you want for it?




Come to my estate sale in a few years.

Jim.


----------



## Terry66 (Jan 17, 2012)

vincev said:


> Heres my 1959 I picked up for $300.Not perfect but very nice.Good luck and dont quit looking.




NICE.....I would love to find a really nice '66 Schwinn in copper for a reason amount of coin.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone besides me notice the Coppertone Panther is listed as a 59, when it's probably a 69, or at least a mid 60s? I wouldn't expect any middleweight going for over $500 right now. Unless it's super rare, like a white 59 or 5 speed 'vette. Or something fresh out of a time capsule!


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jan 17, 2012)

*Coppertone Panther*



Adamtinkerer said:


> Anyone besides me notice the Coppertone Panther is listed as a 59, when it's probably a 69, or at least a mid 60s? I wouldn't expect any middleweight going for over $500 right now. Unless it's super rare, like a white 59 or 5 speed 'vette. Or something fresh out of a time capsule!




The last year for Panthers in coppertone was 1967. 1968 through 1970 Panthers were available in flamboyant red, and campus green, only. Then in 1971, the Panther disappeared altogether, taking it's horn tank with it.

Jim.


----------



## how (Jan 19, 2012)

I got 2 58 Jags, both decent,,,I ride them both they are both complete cept the green one is missing the tail light..

I paid 200 for each one. That one has the wrong tank looks like a repop.

I dont have pics of my jags ,,but here is a picture of a Corvette I just bought for 175. It is all complete cept the wrong shifter.


----------



## jwm (Jan 19, 2012)

As far as the ridiculous e-bay prices go, just keep in mind -
* Askin' ain't gettin'*.
 RatRod Bikes has an e-bay sidebar, and the prices listed for bikes this week are absolutely outrageous. My guess is the only folks who are shelling out that kind of money are either rich enough that they don't care, desperate enough that they'll make poor deals, or foolish enough that they think they're going to turn a profit. Wish I fell into the first category, glad I have enough self-control to resist the second, and grateful that I'm not naive enough to think of a rusty bicycle as a profit making investment. Be patient, do business with genuine bicycle nuts who are in it for the love of the bikes, and you'll eventually strike gold.

JWM


----------

